# Where to go to Research!



## AmandaJH (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello, My partner and I currently live and own a bar in Menorca. Having been here for 4 years, we are finding te season is simply too short to make a decent living, and are therefore considering a move to ...destination as yet unknown.... but seriously considering Portugal, various regions. However through all the research etc, I am finding it hard to find a website, forum or anything which is giving me the facts on what life is really like there year round - wharts and all!. Any pointers or down to earth advice would be very welcome. Many thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

As with most of the holiday spots, things do go quiet in the winter months. However there is a big gaping hole in the market here for the right thinking people. On the Silver coast there is a big beach area called Nazare and there is only one small "Irish" bar and he does a roaring trade with the ex-pats and visitors, simply because there is no competition. The bar is awful and cramped but still packs them in. If you had the foresight and knowledge of how to bring a typical British bar to these parts, I am certain that you would take his trade, as well as reeling in new punters.


----------



## AmandaJH (Oct 25, 2008)

silvers said:


> As with most of the holiday spots, things do go quiet in the winter months. However there is a big gaping hole in the market here for the right thinking people. On the Silver coast there is a big beach area called Nazare and there is only one small "Irish" bar and he does a roaring trade with the ex-pats and visitors, simply because there is no competition. The bar is awful and cramped but still packs them in. If you had the foresight and knowledge of how to bring a typical British bar to these parts, I am certain that you would take his trade, as well as reeling in new punters.


Thankyou very much for this, will have a look at the area. Any more bright ideas, or suggestions will be most gratefully recieved.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The whole Silver coast is lacking in British bars, not just Nazare but Sao martinho do Porto, Foz do Arelho and Obidos. There are hundreds of ex-pats and not one decent bar. If you would like me to show you around, if you decide to visit, drop me a line.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

If you need someone to work with you, I am only too willing


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

silvers said:


> The whole Silver coast is lacking in British bars, not just Nazare but Sao martinho do Porto, Foz do Arelho and Obidos. There are hundreds of ex-pats and not one decent bar. If you would like me to show you around, if you decide to visit, drop me a line.


I have to agree with Silvers on this, even the tourist board admit there are not enough amenities for UK visitors in the area. There are a couple of pub type places opened up by the harbour in Peniche but the service and atmosphere is still local. Anyone opening a British pub in a reasonably busy and touristy town will be on to a winner. Alex


----------

